# Origen de la tilde diacrítica en español y otros idiomas



## Fantasma13

Básicamente mi duda es lo que se expresa en el título del tema: de dónde proviene —si es que proviene de algún lado— lo que en español se conoce como acentuación diacrítica. 

Hasta ahora, además del caso del castellano, sólo he conocido un caso de acentuación diacrítica en el polaco. ¿Existía algo similar en el griego o en el latín/latín vulgar (que son las lenguas que más infuencia tuvieron en las formas básicas del español? ¿O quizá se trata de alguna herencia del francés o del árabe (y perdóneseme la ignorancia en este caso)?

De antemano, muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## jmx

Interesante pregunta, la verdad es que no sé la respuesta, pero anoto que en catalán también hay acentuación diacrítica, junto con la tónica, como en español.


----------



## Fantasma13

Bueno, ambas lenguas provienen del latín vulgar. ¿Habrá quizá algo ahí?


----------



## Valtiel

Supongo que surgió naturalmente, antes o después. No lo sé exactamente, pero no creo que sea muy difícil de buscar en Internet o en libros especializados.

Lo que sí sé seguro es que la acentuación es un invento maravilloso e imprescindible, aunque demasiados no quieran reconocerlo o darse cuenta de ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasma13

La verdad es que he buscado bastante en documentos sobre la historia del castellano y en internet, pero no he tenido mucho éxito. La pregunta me surgió tras enterarme por una profesora de redacción de que la RAE aparentemente planea eliminar el acento diacrítico.


----------



## 0scar

*diacrítico**, ca**.*
(Del gr. διακριτικός, que distingue).
*1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un signo ortográfico: Que sirve para dar a una letra o a una palabra algún valor distintivo. _El adverbio _más_ lleva acento diacrítico frente a la conjunción _mas_._


Demasiado bueno para que sea verdad esto de que van a eliminar la inutilidad llamada acento diacrítico.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

0scar said:


> *diacrítico**, ca**.*
> (Del gr. διακριτικός, que distingue).
> *1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un signo ortográfico: Que sirve para dar a una letra o a una palabra algún valor distintivo. _El adverbio _más_ lleva acento diacrítico frente a la conjunción _mas_._
> 
> 
> Demasiado bueno para que sea verdad esto de que van a eliminar la inutilidad llamada acento diacrítico.


¿Podrías fundamentar?


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Fantasma13 said:


> Hasta ahora, además del caso del castellano, sólo he conocido un caso de acentuación diacrítica en el polaco.



No entiendo bien esta afirmación.  Es que no conoces el uso de las tildes, o acentos ortográficos (agudo, grave, circunflejo) usados en el portugués, francés, italiano? O te refieres al uso particular que tiene en castellano la tilde para indicar la acentuación prosódica?

Yo conozco el (para mí extraño) caso del ruso ... donde según entiendo no se usa normalmente pero se _puede_ usar la tilde con el mismo valor que en castellano.


----------



## oa2169

0scar said:


> *diacrítico**, ca**.*
> (Del gr. διακριτικός, que distingue).
> *1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un signo ortográfico: Que sirve para dar a una letra o a una palabra algún valor distintivo. _El adverbio _más_ lleva acento diacrítico frente a la conjunción _mas_._
> 
> 
> Demasiado bueno para que sea verdad esto de que van a eliminar la inutilidad llamada acento diacrítico.


 
Según este artículo, lo que se propone la RAE no es eliminar la tilde diacrítica, se propone es simplificar su uso.


----------



## Fantasma13

0scar said:


> *diacrítico**, ca**.*
> (Del gr. διακριτικός, que distingue).
> *1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un signo ortográfico: Que sirve para dar a una letra o a una palabra algún valor distintivo. _El adverbio _más_ lleva acento diacrítico frente a la conjunción _mas_._



La verdad es que pregunté por el origen del uso del acento diacrítico en el castellano, no por la definición encicloppédica ni por el origen etimológico de la palabra _diacrítico_.



JorgeHoracio said:


> No entiendo bien esta afirmación. Es que no conoces el uso de las tildes, o acentos ortográficos (agudo, grave, circunflejo) usados en el portugués, francés, italiano? O te refieres al uso particular que tiene en castellano la tilde para indicar la acentuación prosódica?



Básicamente me refería a que, fuera de un caso en el polaco, no estaba enterado de otras lenguas que tuvieran una regla que estipulara la acentuación de ciertas palabras homófonas y homógrafas para diferenciarlas según su uso.


----------



## Peón

Bueno, hasta ahora aparecieron el castellano, el catalán y el polaco (con un caso) como idiomas con acentuación diacrítica. Seguramente habrá más?
Saludos


----------



## jmx

Fantasma13 said:


> ... no estaba enterado de otras lenguas que tuvieran una regla que estipulara la acentuación de ciertas palabras homófonas y homógrafas para diferenciarlas según su uso.


Cuidado, en español el acento diacrítico no diferencia palabras homófonas, ya que casi siempre (con pocas excepciones) diferencia palabras tónicas y átonas, que por lo tanto tienen distinta pronunciación a nivel suprasegmental.


----------



## Fantasma13

jmartins said:


> Cuidado, en español el acento diacrítico no diferencia palabras homófonas, ya que casi siempre (con pocas excepciones) diferencia palabras tónicas y átonas, que por lo tanto tienen distinta pronunciación a nivel suprasegmental.


Toda la razón. Me refería a palabras homógrafas. Mis disculpas.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

jmartins said:


> Cuidado, en español el acento diacrítico no diferencia palabras homófonas, ya que casi siempre (con pocas excepciones) diferencia palabras tónicas y átonas, que por lo tanto tienen distinta pronunciación a nivel suprasegmental.


 
Entiendo que Fantasma se refiere a casos como 
solo/sólo
mas/más

que son homófonas, creo, para la mayor parte de los hablantes

(claro que en tiempos relativamente recientes la tilde en _sólo_ se ha vuelto optativa)

en el caso de aun/aún entiendo que hay discrepancias en la pronunciación: algunos hablantes las diferencian y otros no.  Había una discusión en algún hilo sobre esto.


----------



## jmx

JorgeHoracio said:


> Entiendo que Fantasma se refiere a casos como
> solo/sólo
> mas/más
> 
> que son homófonas, creo, para la mayor parte de los hablantes
> 
> (claro que en tiempos relativamente recientes la tilde en _sólo_ se ha vuelto optativa)
> 
> en el caso de aun/aún entiendo que hay discrepancias en la pronunciación: algunos hablantes las diferencian y otros no. Había una discusión en algún hilo sobre esto.


"Solo" y "sólo" sí son homófonos, es una de las excepciones a las que aludía antes. "Más" y "mas" no son homófonos, pero es difícil de detectar puesto que "mas" (con el significado de 'pero') no lo usa nadie en el lenguaje corriente. (EDIT: "más" es átono a veces, como en "no tengo más que dos") Por la misma razón "aun" es otro mal ejemplo, prácticamente solo se usa en la expresión "aun así". (EDIT: y también con gerundio: "aun sabiéndolo ha venido").

Pero palabras como "que/qué", "cuando/cuándo", etc. no son homófonas para ningún hablante nativo de español. El problema es que a muchos no les explicaron bien la diferencia entre palabra tónica y átona en la escuela, y pasados los años siguen sin entender una diferencia que sin embargo hacen perfectamente al hablar.


----------



## flljob

jmartins said:


> Cuidado, en español el acento diacrítico no diferencia palabras homófonas, ya que casi siempre (con pocas excepciones) diferencia palabras tónicas y átonas, que por lo tanto *tienen distinta pronunciación a nivel suprasegmental*.


 
Esta es la razón. 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

¿Me permiten una interrupción? por si acaso, el único idioma/lenguaje/lengua que existe, es el hablado. El escrito apareció milenios después, y es solamente una (mala, incompleta, dificultosa) transcripción de lo hablado. Y es por eso que nos crea problemas, porque en el idioma hablado solemos reconocer las palabras sin espacios necesarios, y no tenemos tildes, ni diéresis, ni mayúsculas, ni comas, ni punto y seguido. Usamos éstas para facilitar la lectura, y la lectura a su vez es el medio por el cual tratamos de transcribir palabras habladas.

Esto no es nuevo. Lo nuevo sería cómo hacer la lectura más eficiente. La mayoría de los idiomas escritos no usan acento y muchos tampoco usan siquiera palabras. Ejemplo: el chino. El tailandés usa sílabas. El árabe, hebreo, etc. usa letras de un tipo u otro, pero el hebreo no se molesta en escribir las vocales - el que sepa el idioma, tiene suficiente con las consonantes para recuperar el sonido original. Y muchísimos idiomas simplemente no tienen escritura, por lo que la transmisión debe ser oral (memorizar historias para que pasen de generación en generación).

El castellano optó por lo más cercano a lo fonético, y usar tildes ayuda. El problema es que la escritura se convirtió en tema aparte del habla y crea demasiado lío con las 'reglas'. Si a la gente de veras le molestara los diacríticos, algún día dejará de usarlos. No en nuestra generación, por supuesto. Somos lo que nos enseñaron .


----------



## Peterdg

Fantasma13 said:


> Hasta ahora, además del caso del castellano, sólo he conocido un caso de acentuación diacrítica en el polaco.


No sé si va a ayudarte con tu duda, pero también en neerlandés conocemos la tilde diacrítica. Por ejemplo, la palabra "voor" tiene dos sentidos diferentes:
1) para, por
2) antes, delante
Si hay riesgo de ambigüedad, tildamos el sentido 2): "vóór"

Otro ejemplo es la palabra "een" que también tiene dos sentidos:
1) el artículo indefinido 
2) el número 1
Con el sentido del número 1, tildamos la palabra: één.

Y hay más ejemplos.


----------



## Fantasma13

Peterdg said:


> No sé si va a ayudarte con tu duda, pero también en neerlandés conocemos la tilde diacrítica. Por ejemplo, la palabra "voor" tiene dos sentidos diferentes:
> 1) para, por
> 2) antes, delante
> Si hay riesgo de ambigüedad, tildamos el sentido 2): "vóór"
> 
> Otro ejemplo es la palabra "een" que también tiene dos sentidos:
> 1) el artículo indefinido
> 2) el número 1
> Con el sentido del número 1, tildamos la palabra: één.
> 
> Y hay más ejemplos.


¡Interesante! No tenía idea la verdad... Entonces, muy probablemente la tilde diacrítica no tiene nada que ver con el latín ni con el latín vulgar.


----------



## duvija

ahí va una página con la historia del tilde: 

http://www.educacion.es/redele/revista4/perez.shtml#_ftn5
LUIS PÉREZ TOBARRA​Universidad Lingüística de Moscú​Instituto Cervantes de Moscú​ 
y la parte relevante a la pregunta del foro:

El primer caso conocido de acento en castellano es de 1477 en el manual _Doctrina christiana_ en las palabras _justícia_ y _fortuíto_. Desde 1566 se van generalizando las tildes (circunflejo ^, acentos agudos Ž y graves `), pero no se regulariza su uso hasta mucho más tarde. El primer paso para la fijación de las reglas de acentuación se dio en el "Discurso Proemial de la Ortographia" del primer _Diccionario de la lengua castellana_ (1726), dónde se lee: "En la Léngua Castellana el circunflexo, que se forma assi ^, no tiene uso alguno, y si tal vez se halla usado por algun Autór, es sin necessidád, porque no sabémos yá el tono que los Romanos usaban y explicaban con este accento. En nuestra Léngua los accentos no sirven para explicar el tono, sino para significar que la sylaba que se accentúa es larga ..." Como puede verse se trata de unas tildes muy diferentes a las actuales. En otros idiomas, como en italiano, las tildes aparecieron antes que en castellano pero terminaron siendo eliminadas.


----------



## Fantasma13

Excelente información. Revisaré el texto. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## duvija

Considerando que se usa desde antes del 'descubrimiento' de América, parece estar bien afianzado ya. (No sé por qué, le tengo algo de cariño al tilde. Pero es cierto que no se necesita. Inglés no tiene y la gente se las arregla bastante bien>>>_


----------



## Fantasma13

En tal caso, los tiempos verbales y sus correspondientes conjugaciones tampoco se necesitan porque el japonés es sumamente limitado en ese sentido, y, sin embargo, se pueden comunicar bien entre ellos, a pesar de que muchas cosas que en lenguas como el castellano son obvias deben en su caso deducirse por contexto. Es lo mismo: en el inglés cada palabra debe consultarse con su respectiva acentuación, mientras que en el español uno puede saber ésta con sólo leerla.


----------



## Milton Sand

duvija said:


> Considerando que se usa desde antes del 'descubrimiento' de América, parece estar bien afianzado ya. (No sé por qué, le tengo algo de cariño al tilde. Pero es cierto que no se necesita. Inglés no tiene y la gente se las arregla bastante bien>>>_


 ¿Sobra aclarar que hablamos de la tilde diacrítica? Porque las otras sí que son necesarias. 
Hmmm... Sin embargo hay veces en que definitivamente se necesita, y, con tu comentario, paradójicamente acabas de aclarar por qué la Academia habla de casos en los que la tilde diacrítica no se usa (éste, ésta, sólo, etc.) y solo se ha de poner cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad. Personalemntela tilde diacrítica me parece un excelente recurso y me gustaría que no fuese opcional; al fin y al cabo, laspalabras que la llevan sí se pronuncian con mayor énfasis que sus suaves homógrafas, por lo que no son homófonas.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

¿Podría alguien actualizar los enlaces a estos textos? ¡O si alguien puede proveer algún artículo sobre la historia de la tilde diacrítica en español, se lo agradecería mucho!


----------



## Cenzontle

Gracias, duvija (#20), por reproducir la parte relevante del artículo de Pérez Tobarra 
(ya que con el link no pude llegar al artículo entero).  
Además, la Wikipedia en inglés, en su artículo "Spanish orthography", tiene un extenso pasaje sobre la aparición, paso a paso, de las tildes en el lenguaje publicado.
Como ha dicho Pérez Tobarra, el acento escrito no aparece en español antes de 1477, mostrando que no tiene nada que ver con el Latín Vulgar.


----------

